# My little black charger



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Just a pic of the charger that caught the squirrel in his transition from the ground to the tree.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Don't think I'd want to be a squirell. Very cool dog. He's got that " yeah, I got that one" look on his mug.
Philly


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool pic. That is one strong hunting partner you have there.


----------



## dmy89 (Jan 11, 2011)

beautiful pit you got there. love the breed


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats a really sweet looking puppy you got there man. I was just trying to tell my friend that we should take his Great Danes down below the fall line to see how they do with some of the boar that are plaguing that area of the state these days. Love to see dogs doing their job! and i think they like doing it even more.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

That dog looks very serious - like he doesn't muck around - I bet he's an excellent hunting companion. I'd love to take my dog hunting, although he'd probably prevent me from being able to get within a country-mile radius of any critters with his bark!


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I train the dog to give out a report only when they see the quarry. I spend alot of time training my dogs before we go afield. They are strictly on site catch dogs.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

ha... that's a great pic Madison.. he's a good looking dog..


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

looks like a great hunting companion


----------

